# **** giac software for 2.5 fixed ****



## NEFARIOUS1 (Nov 6, 2007)

The rev hang issue is finally fixed by GIAC!!!
I have had the software for a few days now, and the trottle hang is gone. I am also pleased to be able to control all the free software that GIAC gave me for the 2.5 with my free flashloader... Just for being able & willing to help out.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (NEFARIOUS1)*

Cool. So is it available yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Cool. So is it available yet? 

Should be available to all dealers very shortly as all the files get converted


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

free update for existing customers?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_free update for existing customers? 

Yes, however, your local dealer may charge an installation fee for the time spent. I would encourage everyone interested to call your local GIAC dealer and verify that the updated file has been created for your ECU code before just arriving and expecting the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

cool.
im selling my flashloader if anyone is interested since i switched to C2, PM me


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Cool. So is it available yet? 

Thanks to VF-Engineering for loaning us their 2.5L to test in-house. Also, thanks to Twin-T Development and [email protected] for their testing and feedback to assist us in this matter.
We are picking at a few more things after which we will release the update. 
Thank you to those who were patient. Now, you will get the best power with the drivability that you seek.


----------



## NEFARIOUS1 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** ([email protected])*

I am very pleased with the updated software. The driveability of my car is great. Thanks go out to the people at GIAC, I love to drive my car again.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks to VF-Engineering for loaning us their 2.5L to test in-house. Also, thanks to Twin-T Development and [email protected] for their testing and feedback to assist us in this matter.
We are picking at a few more things after which we will release the update. 
Thank you to those who were patient. Now, you will get the best power with the drivability that you seek.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks Austin for chiming in! We were all getting a little weary seeing just "testers" giving us updates but now I'm excited to try out the new software. Is this available at dealers now? ETA for when dealers should have it?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (IJSTROK)*

wow.. its about time.. 
You guys lost alot of business with all this waiting around for the update...
If the update is as good as you state, i might take another shot with GIAC... only time will tell


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_wow.. its about time.. 
You guys lost alot of business with all this waiting around for the update...
If the update is as good as you state, i might take another shot with GIAC... only time will tell

haha







You should just make up your mind already. lol. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have something else we would like to add for you guys in the update. 

I'm curious what this is...


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

So have you changed the software at all? Ever since I got giac a few years ago there is thismassive surge at like 3400 rpm. Part throttle driving is annoying because its almost like the engine goes wide open and I don't want that much power for crusing around.
If you fixed this AND the rev hang, ill get reflashed.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Happy to hear this! And as stated before... what should be the ETA for when dealers will have this software?


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (PGJettaFTW)*

This tread HAD me excited....


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Tuanes)*

Let's keep this one up so hopefully we can get an update after the weekend.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Let's keep this one up so hopefully we can get an update after the weekend.

I hope so. I am dying to get flashed. With the buzz about this update, I have been holding out!


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone know how much a shop usually charges to do an upgrade for someone they didn't originally flash? I'm getting impatient waiting for a response from the shop. (AWE-Tuning in Willow Grove PA)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Anyone know how much a shop usually charges to do an upgrade for someone they didn't originally flash? I'm getting impatient waiting for a response from the shop. (AWE-Tuning in Willow Grove PA)

We charge $41.50 (1/2hr labor) for any flash generally...
As far as an update on Monday, I know GIAC is closed for the upcoming week, and will reopen on 1/4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

As far as an update on Monday, I know GIAC is closed for the upcoming week, and will reopen on 1/4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Tuanes)*

I forgot to add, I had my car back from the body shop between Wednesday (12/30) and this morning, and had the new file on it.... HUGE improvement overall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thank you to those who were patient. Now, you will get the best power with the drivability that you seek.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (Tuanes)*

Is it available at dealers yet?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks to VF-Engineering for loaning us their 2.5L to test in-house. 


Woa, hold on there...
Is VF working on something for the 2.5???


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

Update next week?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (NEFARIOUS1)*

The truth to this is starting to die out


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (doqFastlane)*

I was excited too...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (Tuanes)*

I know they are working on pushing the update through all the 05.5+ ECU part numbers, to which there are a lot. And again, there will be TWO new files from all this; one meant for vehicles with aftermarket intakes and one for stock airboxes.
The best thing to do is let your local dealer know which ECU you have, and that you are interested in the new file, and they can get in touch with GIAC to expedite it!


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Any words on 09-10' 2.5 software from GIAC?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_Any words on 09-10' 2.5 software from GIAC?

Because the vehicles no longer use Bosch engine management, they would need to have a local (Southern California) customer willing to be without their vehicle for some time to work on not only the software but the flashing protocols as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I emailed my dealer to see if they can get it from GIAC. We'll see.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Because the vehicles no longer use Bosch engine management, they would need to have a local (Southern California) customer willing to be without their vehicle for some time to work on not only the software but the flashing protocols as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Tired of this BS. Every time this pops up in c2 or giac threads they say the same thing, "we don't have a car to work on". Then 30 people IM you saying "pick me! pick me!", then rinse and repeat. Its laughable that a major tuners only obstacle is obtaining the vehicle itself







and I'm tired of this BS excuse. Hell even a rental car would work for this purpose! Its not like we're talking super cars here... its a freaking vw rabbit!
Sure it uses different engine management, so do the 2010 models. Both are here and on the road now. Where is this shortage of cars at that EVERY tuner seems to encounter? We're talking a flash program not a fully built forced induction setup involving fabrication, research, and countless hours/miles of testing...
GIAC offered incredible support for my 24v. However I've been completely disappointed by their support for this platform. No point in continuing excuses. They're as transparent as can be. And don't respond to this acting like GIAC is entitled to anything on these 2.5 forums after simply disappearing for how many years after releasing a sub par tune for this engine. Hopefully some day GIAC can remember how they used to work with this community and get their **** straight. Until then stop posting excuses, ignoring people's requests/questions, and insulting this communities members every chance you get. I for one know GIAC can do much better! I've experienced it first hand... For the 24v their work was top notch just a few years ago!!!


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

I paid a fortune for my GIAC tune back in May 2008. At the time I was the 1st 08 programmed by my local tuner. They were great and I would love to go back to them for a reflash. However, given the lack of support from Giac, I would seriously consider spending a few more $ on a C2 tune rather than coughing up another dollar for my inferior GIAC program to be "corrected" or "updated." It just doesn't seem right since the program didn't work properly to begin with.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

I did as well... If I do not hear anything after this week, I think I will definitely go with c2. Its a shame they do not chime in. I am a GIAC fan for other platforms.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Tuanes)*

So my local shop says the file is ready... Is there anyone that could confirm this from GIAC? Does anyone have a contact? I think I would like to hear for myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Tuanes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_So my local shop says the file is ready... Is there anyone that could confirm this from GIAC? Does anyone have a contact? I think I would like to hear for myself.

What is your ECU code?


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Part number is 07k-906032bk for the ecu.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tuanes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_Part number is 07k-906032bk for the ecu. 

Same ECU as mine, just have the dealer confirm with GIAC that they can get the file and you are golden!


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

how can i check which ecu i have


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Trua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trua* »_how can i check which ecu i have

VAG-COM is the easiest, unless your dealer wrote down your ECU code on your invoice


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_
Tired of this BS. Every time this pops up in c2 or giac threads they say the same thing, "we don't have a car to work on". Then 30 people IM you saying "pick me! pick me!", then rinse and repeat. Its laughable that a major tuners only obstacle is obtaining the vehicle itself







and I'm tired of this BS excuse. Hell even a rental car would work for this purpose! Its not like we're talking super cars here... its a freaking vw rabbit!
Sure it uses different engine management, so do the 2010 models. Both are here and on the road now. Where is this shortage of cars at that EVERY tuner seems to encounter? We're talking a flash program not a fully built forced induction setup involving fabrication, research, and countless hours/miles of testing...
GIAC offered incredible support for my 24v. However I've been completely disappointed by their support for this platform. No point in continuing excuses. They're as transparent as can be. And don't respond to this acting like GIAC is entitled to anything on these 2.5 forums after simply disappearing for how many years after releasing a sub par tune for this engine. Hopefully some day GIAC can remember how they used to work with this community and get their **** straight. Until then stop posting excuses, ignoring people's requests/questions, and insulting this communities members every chance you get. I for one know GIAC can do much better! I've experienced it first hand... For the 24v their work was top notch just a few years ago!!!

Right on. I agree with u 100%. They need to stop the horsecrap and be honest with us.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Trua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trua* »_how can i check which ecu i have

I called the parts shop at the dealer with my VIN and they gave it to me.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Do they have 07K906032T ready


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Tuanes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuanes* »_I called the parts shop at the dealer with my VIN and they gave it to me.

I can't recommend this route, because VW often updates their ECU part numbers (supercessions), and you should always go off of the ECU that is physically in your vehicle.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can't recommend this route, because VW often updates their ECU part numbers (supercessions), and you should always go off of the ECU that is physically in your vehicle.









I will stop by the shop to pull up my part number then... Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

called up my local tuner and they said they had the file. Im going in today to get the update however there charging me a 1 hour labor fee >.> hopefully the update is good as they say it is...cams come out in feb


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

1hr labor?
Rip off city.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_ hopefully the update is good as they say it is...cams come out in feb








Then you will have to buy c2 software


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_







Then you will have to buy c2 software

c2, free installation.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Well apparently I was mislead by the dealer and it turns out they don't have the updated file. He went back and checked all the emails for the updated files and hes got all of them but the 2.5.
I'm pretty disappointed needless to say so I'm just going to say screw it and wait for C2. Got my income tax return papers today ^^ so C2 cams here I come


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

^^ That's frustrating!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

Are you really that surprised?


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

I was never really all that impressed with the GIAC to begin with. I'm with "NoGamesRyan". Going C2 when I get my tax return. I've been looking for an excuse to visit the guys at NLS anyway.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks to VF-Engineering for loaning us their 2.5L to test in-house. Also, thanks to Twin-T Development and [email protected] for their testing and feedback to assist us in this matter.
We are picking at a few more things after which we will release the update. 
Thank you to those who were patient. Now, you will get the best power with the drivability that you seek.









Any updates Austin? It's been a month since you last chimed in...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (LVDSM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LVDSM* »_I was never really all that impressed with the GIAC to begin with. I'm with "NoGamesRyan". Going C2 when I get my tax return. I've been looking for an excuse to visit the guys at NLS anyway.

HI!








let us know when your ready to go! 

i will back up this up only for the 09-10 flashes.
"just use a customer car, everyone is PICK ME PICK ME!"
TRUE...everyone will loan there car for the flash...but heres a few reasons why bigger companies don't use customers car for development.
- they will have the car for AT LEAST a month if not longer
- the car will be tested HARD, long and to make sure every type of driving is ok. daily, racing, beating, cruising, good mpg etc
- IF something went wrong in testing, blown motor, ecu fried, clutch went, etc...then its at more cost to them and customer may not be happy.
- IF they use a customer car, then give it back, then see a need for an update...what now?! need the car back for awhile again.
- if they want to do a NA flash AND a turbo flash....who will pay for a turbo setup on thier car? customer? or company...
those are just a few of the real reasons why companies don't like to use customers car for development.  once made and tested on the companies car, then they may choose a few "test customers" but that depends on the cusomer and needs of the company.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (LVDSM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LVDSM* »_I was never really all that impressed with the GIAC to begin with. I'm with "NoGamesRyan". Going C2 when I get my tax return. *I've been looking for an excuse to visit the guys at NLS anyway*.

Don't forget to pick up the NLS short shifter, 9,000 miles later I'm still loving it.


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

I'm way ahead of ya! Picked up the SS the month it came out. Is NLS open on Saturday?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (LVDSM)*

monday thru friday 8 to 5 only, sorry


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
HI!








let us know when your ready to go! 

i will back up this up only for the 09-10 flashes.
"just use a customer car, everyone is PICK ME PICK ME!"
TRUE...everyone will loan there car for the flash...but heres a few reasons why bigger companies don't use customers car for development.
- they will have the car for AT LEAST a month if not longer
- the car will be tested HARD, long and to make sure every type of driving is ok. daily, racing, beating, cruising, good mpg etc
- IF something went wrong in testing, blown motor, ecu fried, clutch went, etc...then its at more cost to them and customer may not be happy.
- IF they use a customer car, then give it back, then see a need for an update...what now?! need the car back for awhile again.
- if they want to do a NA flash AND a turbo flash....who will pay for a turbo setup on thier car? customer? or company...
those are just a few of the real reasons why companies don't like to use customers car for development. once made and tested on the companies car, then they may choose a few "test customers" but that depends on the cusomer and needs of the company.

With all that being said, and it makes perfect sense; is it safe to say most major companies just buy a car to make tunes for? Would this make the chance of an 09-10 flash smaller because companies may not want a 2nd or 3rd Rabbit? Just looking for answers here, not meant to flame anyone.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
With all that being said, and it makes perfect sense; is it safe to say most major companies just buy a car to make tunes for? Would this make the chance of an 09-10 flash smaller because companies may not want a 2nd or 3rd Rabbit? Just looking for answers here, not meant to flame anyone.

yes each company would have to buy thier own car for development.
the 09 is differnt then the pre-08's so they need a 09 car and a pre-08 car. so 15K a piece for selling a few turbo kits and flashes? money doesn't add up yet.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
Any updates Austin? It's been a month since you last chimed in... 

Bueller?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (IJSTROK)*

bueller...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_bueller...

Erik, As far as I know, this file is available to dealers for many of the ECUs, I would suggest contacting your local dealer and confirming they have the file and setting up an appointment


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** ([email protected])*

Where is the nearest dealer in Miami


----------



## bigbadvoodooguru (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (Trua)*

I'm a 2009 Rabbit and I work about 5 seconds from GIAC in Irvine.
And I work there everyday. For months.
I already emailed


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (bigbadvoodooguru)*

What exactly are the improvements? Are they even worth the upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** (RflxRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RflxRabbit* »_What exactly are the improvements? Are they even worth the upgrade?

Removal of rev-hang (when you lift your foot off the throttle) and the availability of an intake-specific file http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and this took ~2 years?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_and this took ~2 years?
 ....and counting. It's still not out.








If you go back to the GIAC VS C2 thread(page 4 I think), Anand states that it was being released in "2-3 weeks". That was in October. 









_Modified by DOQ fastlane at 11:37 AM 2-2-2010_


_Modified by DOQ fastlane at 11:37 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know... lol


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

GIAC was by far the most dissapointing product i've purchased for my car. period.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_GIAC was by far the most dissapointing product i've purchased for my car. period. 

I would not go that far. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_GIAC was by far the most dissapointing product i've purchased for my car. period. 

First off, I'm sorry you felt that way, Secondly, you should have utilized the 30 day money back guarantee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

umm.. yeah, that happens when you believe and trust a company for 2+ years...


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

^^^exactly. i've been waiting for this fix for so long and kicking myself for not waiting for C2. i had to get the first software available, and i paid for it. any update will also cost me money, which i find hard to swallow considering how much i paid for the software to begin with.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: **** giac software for 2.5 fixed **** ([email protected])*

Any updates?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_^^^exactly. i've been waiting for this fix for so long and kicking myself for not waiting for C2. i had to get the first software available, and i paid for it. any update will also cost me money, which i find hard to swallow considering how much i paid for the software to begin with. 

If you are in the NYC area, and were originally flashed by us(TyrolSport), there is no reflash fee. If you were not orginally flashed by us, the fee is $50. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Latest update from GIAC on the modifications made to the new file, and some freebies for those of you who waited








1) REV-HANG - We added the factory VTA code (this is what they call it internally) to our files performance. This is how VAG fixes the "rev hang" properly. We feel the OEM fix is the proper way to do it.
2) INTAKE-DTC - We removed the DTC that most intakes throw on these car (stock and chipped) so that you can add an intake if you wish. This also works just fine with the factory air box. We verified this on a car in house fitted with a VF intake. There should be no need to add the doughnut/spacer (popular on the forums) with this mod.

1) Anyone who purchased a GIAC flash before 4/1/1020 gets pump and stock mode for free from us when they get updated (if they did not have it already). They can use our free switcher software on the web site to switch it with a VAG com cable or an inexpensive Ebay cable. 
2) This month we will also give a free stock mode to any new customers. The last day of this promotion is 4/30/2010. This way they can run either 87 octane (in stock mode) or 91/93 octane (in pump mode).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Update here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4831567


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:23 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_^^^exactly. i've been waiting for this fix for so long and kicking myself for not waiting for C2. i had to get the first software available, and i paid for it. any update will also cost me money, which i find hard to swallow considering how much i paid for the software to begin with. 

We offered a product for this platform long before anyone else did. Further, our software still has better power and drivability fixes that other companies do not, in addition to switchable programs. We realize that the update did take a long time to release (many ECU updates to complete as you can see by the list), and for our loyal customers we are offering a free stock mode.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*











_Modified by DOQ fastlane at 3:33 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for progress. Double bump for Tyrol Sport. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With the rising gas prices I might like the ability to switch back to regular (87oct). Hmmmmm
PS: what about the few of us that have a cat-less downpipe (USP)?
Would this new file eliminate a cat efficiency code?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*

Haha The only code I get is for bank one sensor three. I'm pretty sure the O2 sensor is shot but I'm too lazy to change it. So I just clear the code and drive it for a couple weeks.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Haha The only code I get is for bank one sensor three. I'm pretty sure the O2 sensor is shot but I'm too lazy to change it. So I just clear the code and drive it for a couple weeks.

What about inspection time?
You plan on throwing the stock Cat back on?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

This took wayyyy too long. As far as GIAC having "better power and drivability fixes that other companies do not" I have to disagree. When I switched from GIAC to C2 the car was much smoother, and pulled noticeably harder at freeway speeds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for GIAC getting the update out, but you lost many customers with your lack of communication.


----------

